# AOC vs ASUS  vs BenQ



## RianS (2. Februar 2015)

Hey, 

Ich würde mir gerne mal einen richtigen Screen kaufen da mein Aktueller nur 60 Hz hat.

Ich zocke damit meistens CS:GO, BF3,4, Titanfall und seit Neuesten StarCraft  2, aber Hauptbereich bleibt Ego-Shooter. Neben dem Gaming benütze ich ihn auch noch zum Bearbeiten von video/Photo. Word wird auch benützt aber nur 1-2/Woche.
Wichtig wäre mir 144 Hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 24"  und HDMI Anschluss aber den Normalen nicht mini HMDI oder was es alles für Formate gibt. 
GPU aktuell ne 770 aber bald eine 290 und Auflösung wäre 1080P.

Budget wäre max. 350€

Zur Auswahl stehen würde 
AOC G2460PQU 60,9 cm Monitor dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Asus VG248QE 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm 3D LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Was bringt der S-switch bei BenQ eig? Ich finde keine normale Antwort bei Google... Nur Kauf keinen S-switch, S-switch ist ne blöde Idee etc. 

Grüße GeT_


----------



## Rome0 (2. Februar 2015)

Über DVI-D laufen 144Hz


----------



## Rome0 (2. Februar 2015)

Ich hab den VG248QE. Fast alles ist super auser das TN-Panel. Schau doch mal den Eizo an ich bin mir sicher das Panel von dem Eizo besser ist.


----------



## RianS (2. Februar 2015)

Eizo ist doch viel Teurer als Asus und co. was ist so sehe. ob TN-Panel oder nicht ist mir eig. egal. Schade das es keine IPS mit 144 hz gibt


----------



## Rome0 (2. Februar 2015)

Der Eizo hat en VA Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem sind die Farben vom Eizo nicht gut und er kostet auch ne Ecke mehr.
Würde den LG 24GM77 oder BenQ XL2430T nehmen.
HDMI mit 144Hz funktionieren nicht, da brauchst du DVI Duallink oder DP.


----------



## RianS (2. Februar 2015)

Uff.. Sind die Stecker dabei beim Screen?  
Warum den LG?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2015)

Ja sind sie.
Der LG hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, die besseren Farben, ist flimmerfrei und kostet auch "nur" 300€.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2015)

Nimm den LG! Der Eizo lohnt einfach nicht. Fürs reine Gaming ist er zu teuer und für prof. Video-/Fotobearbeitung ist das Panel zu schlecht.


----------



## RianS (2. Februar 2015)

Okay.
Mal ne kleine Frage für den LG 24GM77, kann man z.b für CS:GO Profile erstellen bzw Game XYZ hat Profil X?  Oder muss ich das selber einstellen?


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2015)

Ja der LG hat Profile. Bei CS GO wüsste ich aber überhaupt nicht was man einstellen soll, außer digital vibrance im Treiber.


----------



## RianS (2. Februar 2015)

Seitenverhältnis, zocke bei CS:GO 1024X irgendwas und da ist streched besser als wenn es Skaliert wird und bei  BF3 ist streched mist und Skaliert besser.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2015)

Alles Dinge die du sogar im Treiber festlegen kannst.


----------



## RianS (3. Februar 2015)

Bei meinen Aktuellen Screen kann ich das nicht Einstellen.


----------



## ColorMe (3. Februar 2015)

Doch kannst du. Im Nvidia Center kannst du die Skallierung bestimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

